# Baby's quiet days



## mamawannabee

I thought feeling movement would bring an end to the constant worry, but instead, I panic even more than I did before I could feel LO. After 2 losses it's like any little problem makes me panic, and people say oh don't worry, baby has quiet days, but they have no idea. I was cramping so bad last night, and then didn't feel LO all day until about fifteen minutes ago, and was ready to head to the hospital, even though there was no bleeding. I hate feeling like everytime this happens I need to panic, but I can't help it. I know the worry is never going to end, but I can't wait until I can just hold LO in my arms and no longer worry if they are still okay, as I will at least be able to check everytime I worry.


----------



## Luzelle

Good luck with all the worry. Maybe you can get a home doppler to use for times like these? Hope you have a great pregnancy.


----------



## cacahuete

Hey I was the same as you, after 2 losses, I was worried the whole way through, even when I started to feel the movements, if I didn't feel them around the same time I would start getting stressed! We had bought a Doppler this preg, and I probably used it everyday until I started feeling regular movements! Then on the quiet days I would pull it out! But if you are ever worried that you haven't felt movement, sit down, and drink some cold orange juice and some chocolate or something, if you don't start feeling movement about 30 minutes later, just give your mv or hospital a call, they are used to calls about this and it's always better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## Nov11_Mummy2b

I know exactly how you feel hunny..
I panic if I don't feel my little girl move within an hour of waking, although she is generally extremley active.
It is true that babies in the womb do occasionaly have 'lazy days'
I have a home doppler and check her heartbeat everyday which puts my mind at ease but dopplers can also cause more worry if you struggling to find LO's heartbeat. So it's entilty up to you if you chose to purchase 1. You can rent them online.

I also have also had a miscarriage so am fully aware on the anticipation you are going through being pregnant after a loss.
I do wish you lots of luck and hope your pregnancy runs smootly.

ITS A GIRL EDD: 27/11/2011
26 WEEKS & 1 DAY ALONG - 98 DAYS TO GO

MY 1ST ANGEL
GREW WINGS 16TH JUNE 2010 AT 6 WEEKS 1 DAY
LOVED & FOREVER MISSED


----------



## APSmum

I get this too! My first angel baby Zach didn't move very much - but because it was my first pregnancy I didnt realise something wasn't right. So this time when I don't feel movement I panic too - though I sometimes do as Cacahuete suggests - drinking some really cold water and that normally does the trick - sometimes a good prod gets my little one moving too though I feel bad when I do this. 

I think its only normal to feel the way you do. Good luck with the pregnancy - hope it goes well!


----------

